# What's your favourite Marine fish ?



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

:welcome:

Here my favourite fish are :

True Percular Clown Fish :no1:
Watchman Goby
Green Chromis
Maroon Clown
Copperband Butterfly
 Blue Cheek Goby
Saddle Back Clown
Orange Skunk Clown
True Cleaner Wrasse
Chocolate Clown
:2thumb:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Without a doubt a purple/Emporer Tang but I also love the panther Grouper Just got rid of my marine setups had 3 :blush:Miss them though


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

sexy shrimp. :2thumb:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Esfa said:


> sexy shrimp. :2thumb:


:bash:That is an invertibrate:bash: they are cool though:flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

piglet79 said:


> :bash:That is an invertibrate:bash: they are cool though:flrt:


Oh shush! :bash:

They live in water, what more do you want?! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thank so far*

Thanks , people so far for replying to my question.

:2thumb:

Maybe we should have a Fish Photo competition.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Esfa said:


> sexy shrimp. :2thumb:


bloody hell talking about your bits again


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:Yourself:2thumb:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Favourite marine fish of all time hmm ,possibly my stellata puffer though the nurse shark was great fun.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

koran angels..... don't laugh!:lol2:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am sure everyone thinks they are common and boring, but I love Yellow Tangs...they are such sunny, bright and happy looking fish!

so my list would be :

1. Yellow tang
2. Leopard wrasse ( I have one)
3. Engineer gobies ( I have 2)
4. Tomini tang (I have one)
5. Common clownfish  ( I have two pairs)


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

HABU said:


> koran angels..... don't laugh!:lol2:


Why Laugh they are beautiful fish:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well there are so many species to choose from such as powder blues and others... a simple koran seems ordinary.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Coal And Ciller said:


> True Percular Clown Fish :no1:
> :2thumb:



agree 100%!:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Coal And Ciller said:


> True Percular Clown Fish :no1:





Coal And Ciller said:


> Maroon Clown







Coal And Ciller said:


> Saddle Back Clown





Coal And Ciller said:


> Orange Skunk Clown





Coal And Ciller said:


> Chocolate Clown


What a surprise :whistling2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I like all the ones i have seen when snorkeling in the Maldives and Egypt


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

my favouirte is the Lionfish as that is what I want marines for


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Picasso trigger. Not a good idea though :whistling2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

racoon butterflys are pretty


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for replying to my question !

The reason is so that I can create a lense on your favourite fish.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

pather grouper and square sided anthias i think there called o and manderian fish


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Volitans Lionfish
Zebra Moray
Emperor Angel
Copperband Butterflyfish
Flame Angel
Niger Trigger
Panther Grouper
Picasso Trigger
Yellow Pyramid Butterfly
Achilles Tang


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Volitans Lionfish
Dwarf Fuzzy Lionfish
Zebra Moray
Black Molly.


:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> Volitans Lionfish
> Dwarf Fuzzy Lionfish
> Zebra Moray
> Black Molly.
> ...


My marine tank has black mollies in at the moment lol. Letting them lay lots of nice little babies then the volitans and moray are moving in lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> My marine tank has black mollies in at the moment lol. Letting them lay lots of nice little babies then the volitans and moray are moving in lol


OM NOM NOM. :2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

this is my top 3 marine fish

maroon clown
flame angel
mandarin


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm I havent seen them all in real life obviously but my favourites of ours are:

Atlantic Blue Tang
Picasso Trigger
Male Cross Hatch Trigger
Orange Shoulder Tang
Clown Trigger


Although I love the dark Naso/Lipstic Tang and Sohal tang

oh oh, having said that nerly forgot the parrotfish! Not ours but watching this parrotfish in real life is just breath taking, surely you cant beat this for character and beauty?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Fantastic pictures there Marine! :2thumb:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

My fav's are Spotted Manderin, Bandit Angel, OH! and Great White's I absolutely love sharks!!!


----------



## atkinsww (Jul 13, 2008)

my favourite ha to be the orange firefish, i know its commin but it just looks so cute!

nice pics there marine!!!! wonderful fish and it looks so happy :2thumb:


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Fuzzy Dwarf Lions.


So much variation (have never seen two the same) and so much character.

They just don't mix well with shrimps/prawns.

Well they do...but not in a good way for the inverts and your wallet. lol.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

atkinsww said:


> nice pics there marine!!!! wonderful fish and it looks so happy :2thumb:


Thanks, I always say hes just saying 'come on in, the waters lovely!'
Fantastic fish! :flrt:


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

i love my yellow tang and flame angel but the fish i would love to have most is a bat fish! now they are stunning! will have a couple when i get my 1200l tank (i wish)


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

1.clown trigger.....just awesome in every way! except they are evil! lol
2.picasso trigger...sooo much character! mine is prob my favourite! 
3.niger trigger....beautiful! fun to watch! 
4.emporer angel...the name says it all! lol
5.regal tang...everyone loves dory dont they? lol
6.porcupine puffer ....has to have the most appealing face of any fish! 
7.powder blue tang...just plain stunning
8.bi-colour angel....beautiful and full of attitude!
9. blue cleaner wrasse....great fun to watch!
10.percula clowns....have to have nemos eh? lol

thats the top ten and i have 5 of them, and will eventualy have all but two (clown trigger and powder blue) fingers crossed  wish the clown triggers werent so damn evil! as they are my absolute FAVOURITES!! and the powder blues only need to be looked at wrong and they break out in whitespot! :bash::lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> 1.clown trigger.....just awesome in every way! except they are evil! lol
> 2.picasso trigger...sooo much character! mine is prob my favourite!
> 3.niger trigger....beautiful! fun to watch!
> 4.emporer angel...the name says it all! lol
> ...


 
How do you find your Niger to be? Mine is brilliant.

also how quickly did yours grow? I keep finding conflicting opinions.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

mike515 said:


> How do you find your Niger to be? Mine is brilliant.
> 
> also how quickly did yours grow? I keep finding conflicting opinions.


yeah my Niger if great! a real character! not too agressive although can be a bit bolshy at times! and he is approx 5-6in so no where near full size yet...and has grown probably about 2-3in in about 4 months...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

The ones that look like Dory out of finding nemo:lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> The ones that look like Dory out of finding nemo:lol2:


awww i love those :flrt:
arent they royal blue tangs or summit lol dont know bout marine fishh soooo 
ind
xxx


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> awww i love those :flrt:
> arent they royal blue tangs or summit lol dont know bout marine fishh soooo
> ind
> xxx


 
I dunna

Like to know though

I saw a fish at the lfs today, it was like long and weird shaped and was black with white stripes:flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> I dunna
> 
> Like to know though
> 
> I saw a fish at the lfs today, it was like long and weird shaped and was black with white stripes:flrt:


lol ill go find a pic for my enjoyment  
and it shounds kkl 
ind
xxx


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

ok found a pic of a royal blue tang 










ind
xxxx


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> ok found a pic of a royal blue tang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more commonly known as a regal tang : victory: and yeah great fish! :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> more commonly known as a regal tang : victory: and yeah great fish! :no1:


I said that in my head too  :lol2:

Yeh, gorgeous fish. Always see them in shops as tiiiiiiiiiiiny little fishies.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Frog fish they look like a rock but there so cute!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> more commonly known as a regal tang : victory: and yeah great fish! :no1:


thanks  now i know 2 names for them 
ind
xx


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

dont do marine, far prefer freshwater


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

carpy said:


> dont do marine, far prefer freshwater


freshwater are great (kept all sorts for years!) but have to say you cant even get close to marine for diversity, colour...and unusual behaviours etc with freshwater IMO...the only thing lacking in marine is the fact 95% are nigh on impossible to breed in captivity... (well for general hobbyists anyway)


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm...

Must be Picasso trigger & flame angelfish


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

common clownfish, yellow tang, regal tang and boxfish 
ind
xxx


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks for commets*

Thanks for commets 

I adore most of the Marine Fish but True Percular Clown is my favourite !


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

i love the colors (and teeth) on a cheeklined wrasse 

Google Image Result for http://www.richard-seaman.com/Underwater/PhotoGalleries/Fish/CheeklinedWrasseThumbnail.jpg


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

queen angel, juvenile emporer,,,, stunning, and how any one can compare tropical to marine :devil::devil:!!!!!!!!!:censor:


----------

